# pas de son



## gracios (1 Juin 2022)

bonjour à tous ,

petit mais très petit problème avec PD (paralells desktop ) , j'ai pas de son lorsque je m'amuse à jouer aux cartes genre solitaire , mais j'ai du son  avec toutes les autres applications sur PD , bizarre


----------



## gracios (2 Juin 2022)

gracios a dit:


> bonjour à tous ,
> 
> petit mais très petit problème avec PD (paralells desktop ) , j'ai pas de son lorsque je m'amuse à jouer aux cartes genre solitaire , mais j'ai du son  avec toutes les autres applications sur PD , bizarre


pas bcp de réponses....


----------



## daffyb (2 Juin 2022)

Disons que c'est un problème vraiment peu limitant ! Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de personnes qui utilisent Paralells Desktop pour jouer au solitaire et dont l'absence du bruit des cartes dérange !


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2022)

gracios a dit:


> pas bcp de réponses....


Et pour cause ! A toi de chercher dans les paramètres de Parallels Desktop, dans les préférences de Windows et dans ton jeu. De plus, on ne sait pas si c'est avec le Solitaire d'origine de Windows ou d'une application que tu as installée ?


----------



## gracios (2 Juin 2022)

daffyb a dit:


> Disons que c'est un problème vraiment peu limitant ! Il ne doit pas y avoir beaucoup de personnes qui utilisent Paralells Desktop pour jouer au solitaire et dont l'absence du bruit des cartes dérange !


tout à fait raison , pas vraiment un gros probleme mais surtout un intrigue pour moi étant donné que j'ai du son tout partout ailleurs sauf ..... là


----------



## gracios (2 Juin 2022)

gracios a dit:


> pas bcp de réponses....


G trouvé le pourquoi , négligence de ma part , oublié de désactiver la notice pour le son dans les préférences du jeu.  lol


----------



## Locke (2 Juin 2022)

gracios a dit:


> G trouvé le pourquoi , négligence de ma part , oublié de désactiver la notice pour le son dans les préférences du jeu. lol


C'est bien de lire toutes les réponses, il y a celle-ci        #4      .


----------

